# New joint visa application centre opening in Singapore



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Australian and New Zealand citizens making visa applications in Singapore will receive better access to immigration services through a new, first of a kind visa centre being set up next week. Each country’s immigration departments today announced details of the first Five Country Conference (FCC) shared visa application centre (VAC) that will open in a [...]

Click to read the full news article: New joint visa application centre opening in Singapore...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

